# Snow blower attachment



## poppy (Aug 17, 2014)

I just inherited a 1977 Sears 16-6 garden tractor with mounted snow blower. The entire thing needs restored and am currently looking for instructions on how to remove the snow blower.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

poppy said:


> I just inherited a 1977 Sears 16-6 garden tractor with mounted snow blower. The entire thing needs restored and am currently looking for instructions on how to remove the snow blower.


I searched and couldn't find a manual, a model number from the blower would really help.


----------



## mikkebe (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm sure you figured it out but, I have manuals for 16-6 part no. 917.25170 Tractor and 842.260051 Snow thrower. Also back blade and roto tiller.


----------

